# GPS



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 23 Nov 2000 17:28:56 -0500*
Does anyone know if there are civilian GPS‘s that work off mils and x figure 
grid references?  All the ones I‘ve seen work off degrees.
Matt S
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Adam Wainwright <ajmw@home.com>* on *Thu, 23 Nov 2000 14:54:19 -0800*
I believe that the magellan 2000 XL has a mil function on it, its also relatively cheap,
and works off 12 satellites at once.  You have to look at instruction manuals to find out
that sort of thing civilians are not to demanding for a unit to operate in ‘mils‘
-AJMW
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 23 Nov 2000 15:56:36 -0700*
what  - you can‘t do the math -
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Mathew Snoddon [SMTP:msnoddon@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Thursday, November 23, 2000 3:29 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:GPS
> 
> Does anyone know if there are civilian GPS‘s that work off mils and x
> figure 
> grid references?  All the ones I‘ve seen work off degrees.
> 
> Matt S
> __________________________________________________________________________
> ___________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
>  http://explorer.msn.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Wm. Durrant" <lgunnerl@home.com>* on *Fri, 24 Nov 2000 01:08:14 -0500*
multiply deg by .05625 to get mils.
UBIQUE!
----- Original Message -----
From: "Derrick Forsythe" 
To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
Sent: Thursday, November 23, 2000 5:56 PM
Subject: RE: GPS
> what  - you can‘t do the math -
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Mathew Snoddon [SMTP:msnoddon@hotmail.com]
> > Sent: Thursday, November 23, 2000 3:29 PM
> > To: army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> > Subject: GPS
> >
> > Does anyone know if there are civilian GPS‘s that work off mils and x
> > figure
> > grid references?  All the ones I‘ve seen work off degrees.
> >
> > Matt S
> >
__________________________________________________________________________
> > ___________
> > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
> >  http://explorer.msn.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Alan Woolley <awoolley@iaw.on.ca>* on *Fri, 24 Nov 2000 02:38:03 -0500*
I use a Garmin 12 about $230 at WalMart. It will show mils and use the military grid
system. In fact, a Nepalese officer I trained with was so impressed with it, he has
persuaded his government to purchase them for their troops in East Timor.
Cheers,
Alan Woolley
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Fri, 24 Nov 2000 08:03:34 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
I use a Garmin 38 and it too uses Mils.
Todd 
-----Original Message-----
From: Alan Woolley [mailto:awoolley@iaw.on.ca]
Sent: 24-Nov-00 02:38
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: GPS
I use a Garmin 12 about $230 at WalMart. It will show mils and use the
military grid
system. In fact, a Nepalese officer I trained with was so impressed with it,
he has
persuaded his government to purchase them for their troops in East Timor.
Cheers,
Alan Woolley
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: GPS
I use a Garmin 38 and it too uses Mils.
Todd 
-----Original Message-----
From: Alan Woolley [mailto:awoolley@iaw.on.ca]
Sent: 24-Nov-00 02:38
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: GPS
I use a Garmin 12 about $230 at WalMart. It will show mils and use the military grid
system. In fact, a Nepalese officer I trained with was so impressed with it, he has
persuaded his government to purchase them for their troops in East Timor.
Cheers,
Alan Woolley
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

